# Anybody Here Like Skateboarding High



## begginegrow (Mar 18, 2014)

I skate baked all the time its so much fun and my balance increases just wondering if this is normal lol? from what i hear most people cant even do flatground tricks stoned i skate big drops stoned and everything..... and another question anyone who comes across this has any one tried to grow advanced seeds blue diesel autoflowering.... current grow wondering if its good smoke... Thanks!!


----------



## D.E.S (Mar 20, 2014)

I like it. Tho I seem to run out of breath instantly when Iäm trying to skate or do any exercise stoned. But indeer very much fun just skating flat, throwing some flips or maybe doing something to a small curbs. Haven't actively skated in many many years, but started again this Spring  Seems like I'm very scared of getting hurt (I've got old, fuck) But I still get a lot of enjoyment of landing some tricks  I could still do a hardflip on flat wooooo


----------



## begginegrow (Mar 23, 2014)

hahah thats sick and yeah it takes some adjusting to when your stoned excersising and stuff and i know what you mean lol aging and skating sucks hurts alot more and recovery is longer lol ... remember when i was younger id skate for days straight now i actually have to take some days and rest and recover lol all part of the game i guess. the breathing thing i used to smoke a shit ton of cigarettes so my lungs are pretty tough now from all the abuse i put them through lol id skate for 4 hours then smoke a pack not too good for myself but smoking grass helps my asthma actually lol ... and yeah theres nothing like that feeling after landing a good kickflip or tre .. and shit lol i got hardflips pretty good damn hard trick to do props on still being able to do it i know if i dont skate for like a week i lose my hardflips indefinetely haha.


----------



## haulinbass (Mar 24, 2014)

Skate or snow nothing better than popping in the music, smoking a joint and dropping in


----------



## begginegrow (Mar 28, 2014)

hell yeah man same here love smoking weed when i skate as long as you are used to it its not hard its wicked fun feels awesome to get air and do flatgrounds too


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Mar 28, 2014)

Lol I can't skateboard sober. I like watching tho.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 30, 2014)

I love it I can't barely do a Ollie tho because iam 5' 11 and iam 235 but if I fall I always laugh my ass off


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2014)

Unfortunately, here @ RIU we can't like anything.............
I enjoyed my skateboarding time when it was invented in the 60's. Too brittlenow


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 31, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Unfortunately, here @ RIU we can't like anything.............
> I enjoyed my skateboarding time when it was invented in the 60's. Too brittlenow



Pssh old people


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Unfortunately, here @ RIU we can't like anything.............
> I enjoyed my skateboarding time when it was invented in the 60's. Too brittlenow


Remember the metal wheels.
Those fuckers wouldn't roll over even a microscopic pebble.
Screeching halt - *NOW !*


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2014)

haulinbass said:


> Skate or snow nothing better than popping in the music, smoking a joint and dropping in


+1

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 31, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Remember the metal wheels.
> Those fuckers wouldn't roll over even a microscopic pebble.
> Screeching halt - *NOW !*



Damn lol that sounds bad


----------



## begginegrow (Apr 8, 2014)

hahah its cool too see so many people that smoke weed skate too i thought it was just around my area hahah and yeah im relatively young to alot of you but the stuff i put myself through skating makes me about equivalents lol gotta love taking some big spills every now and then .... and its also sick that so many people from back in the day used to skate lol ... im new to this rollitup community been reading the forums for a while im starting to like it here lol lots of cool people


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Bakerbakerbaker. 15 years now, I've gripped a deck. What brand stick do you guys like?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Rodney Mullen is gnarls.


----------



## vostok (Apr 8, 2014)

Do kids still do this ...wow!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2014)

vostok said:


> Do kids still do this ...wow!


Skateboards are cool, but they don't have shit on Danny !


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Remember the metal wheels.
> Those fuckers wouldn't roll over even a microscopic pebble.
> Screeching halt - *NOW !*


Oh yeah! Talk about stopping on a dime. My buddy's older sister was a roller skater; after many skinned knees we got the idea of butchering her old skates she outgrew, thick fat rubber wheels. We then were stylin!


----------



## vostok (Apr 8, 2014)

LIKE ...2 GreatwhiteNorth, where the like button AGAIN, was here yesterday?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2014)

vostok said:


> LIKE ...2 GreatwhiteNorth, where the like button AGAIN, was here yesterday?


Mine's right over by the reply button.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2014)

Vostok, you and I are screwed. Seems as if everyone has the like power but us


----------



## vostok (Apr 8, 2014)

Back on fire fox is me ...yep! thanks guys I got that like button, pursuing the 'LIKE' button on RIU. is better than any E.A. game ...lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm running firefox all the time - what browser were you using that wouldn't let you "like"?


----------



## begginegrow (Apr 8, 2014)

anybody seen coles new part? guy is getting older and is still doing crazy shit ...


----------



## begginegrow (Apr 8, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Lol I can't skateboard sober. I like watching tho.


never too late to learn its a great hobby even if you arent good at it just get a cruiser board and fuck around when your stoned lol


----------



## begginegrow (Apr 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Bakerbakerbaker. 15 years now, I've gripped a deck. What brand stick do you guys like?


hahah shit man baker is gnarly ... my choice of wood is probably creature or zero those two or baker or deathwish got the best shapes in the game lol always a good skate with those decks


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 8, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm running firefox all the time - what browser were you using that wouldn't let you "like"?


 it seems all the mods have no issues with the likes gwn, bute for everyone else, it's hit or miss for the most part..

i skated for years and years, but got old and i don't skate anymore.. i miss it as back in the day we'd skate ditches and think they were bomb, and today, even my home town has a bad ass concrete bowl for skaters, plus it seems like every other town has a skate park now a days..
i bought a new deck like two years ago, new trucks, whole setup, put it together, and haven't skated it once, lol.. i'm too damned old and would kill myself in a hot minute.. my goal is to get on it and good enough to go skate the local pool with out embarrassing myself..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 8, 2014)

shit, even my avatar is a throw back to my old skating days, the powel peralta ripper dude, done by an artist for the ripper book that came out about 2 years ago.. and my home page is chuck full of the og ripper dude..


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm running firefox all the time - what browser were you using that wouldn't let you "like"?


Firefox


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Firefox


Ok, being the super tech dude that I am I have to say the answer is magic.
PFM.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2014)

LOL...I still can't like


----------



## begginegrow (Apr 12, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> shit, even my avatar is a throw back to my old skating days, the powel peralta ripper dude, done by an artist for the ripper book that came out about 2 years ago.. and my home page is chuck full of the og ripper dude..


hahah powel peralta is still gnarly today but thats the way it goes new generations come in and advance the sport lol im technically part of the new generation off by a couple years but today i watched a 70 year old man start skating on the berrics.com never too late to pick up the board... and yeah getting hurt is all part of the game lol old or young just hurts more as you get older


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 12, 2014)

i watch the berrics all the time on fb..plus i'm subbed to a few skaters and they're always posting vid's

just watched, andrew reynolds do a hel flip varial the other day down hollywood high's stairs.. eff'in sick.. shit's gotten so technical and everyone does stuff huge now. it's crazy for sure..


----------



## NolaDiesel27 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hell Yeah,it makes me concentrate more.I seem to land more tricks baked then sober.My lil boy just turn 3 and wants his first board.Very excited about that...


----------



## begginegrow (May 3, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i watch the berrics all the time on fb..plus i'm subbed to a few skaters and they're always posting vid's
> 
> just watched, andrew reynolds do a hel flip varial the other day down hollywood high's stairs.. eff'in sick.. shit's gotten so technical and everyone does stuff huge now. it's crazy for sure..


hahah yeah dude its crazy aaron jaws homoki is doing some seriously gnarly drops right now is like the most insnane time in skating theres so many tricks being done never even thought possible


----------



## begginegrow (May 3, 2014)

NolaDiesel27 said:


> Hell Yeah,it makes me concentrate more.I seem to land more tricks baked then sober.My lil boy just turn 3 and wants his first board.Very excited about that...


that is the best feeling seeing your son take interest in it just kinda makes me happy cause they get to experience that love of skating fresh and new its like discovering a whole new world when your a kid... and yeah haha my ability is really not affected when im smoking just when i get really dreamy stoned and roll up to some stairs and forget my trick lol then im like shit what was i going to try hahah


----------



## haulinbass (May 3, 2014)

Anyone know when the plan b video will come out. Pj ladd apparently has some mind blowing shit to throw, and colin McKay actually has his first full part since the dc video.
Fuck took out the skate for the first time since september, dropped in the concrete mini and ate shit at the bottom of the tranny, went home to watch bob bs dreamland again ill have a toke and attempt this again lol.


----------



## NolaDiesel27 (May 3, 2014)

begginegrow said:


> that is the best feeling seeing your son take interest in it just kinda makes me happy cause they get to experience that love of skating fresh and new its like discovering a whole new world when your a kid... and yeah haha my ability is really not affected when im smoking just when i get really dreamy stoned and roll up to some stairs and forget my trick lol then im like shit what was i going to try hahah


Yeah its pretty fucking awesome


----------



## pghdave420 (May 10, 2014)

I use to skate long time ago.but you are on a weed forum im sure all these peeps like smoking bud while doing things.I snowboard I smoke bud.I ride my dirtbike, quad or streetbike i smoke .bud makes everything fun.I fly rc planes and nitro buggies high.weed has no affect on reaction I hate when they say it does.maybe to someone that doesn't smoke often


----------



## begginegrow (May 13, 2014)

haulinbass said:


> Anyone know when the plan b video will come out. Pj ladd apparently has some mind blowing shit to throw, and colin McKay actually has his first full part since the dc video.
> Fuck took out the skate for the first time since september, dropped in the concrete mini and ate shit at the bottom of the tranny, went home to watch bob bs dreamland again ill have a toke and attempt this again lol.


plan b video is taking super long they said coming soon a while ago might be because prod left and they have to film some more to compensate for his part missing but ive been hearing sheckler bs flipped el toro cant wait for the video whenever it comes out


----------



## begginegrow (May 13, 2014)

pghdave420 said:


> I use to skate long time ago.but you are on a weed forum im sure all these peeps like smoking bud while doing things.I snowboard I smoke bud.I ride my dirtbike, quad or streetbike i smoke .bud makes everything fun.I fly rc planes and nitro buggies high.weed has no affect on reaction I hate when they say it does.maybe to someone that doesn't smoke often


its all about experience maybe to misinformed new tokers it has some effect on cognitive functions but for me ive been smoking for a while 5-6 years i have no decreased function if anything its increased function


----------

